# Rapido924F Water Pump



## Rapido4rob! (May 9, 2018)

Hi Guys and Gals
I have owned a Rapido 924F for 5 years and initially had no water pump problems. It then developed a fault where the pump ran but I could hear it wasn't getting water. Opening a tap bled water through and then it would make the normal sound and on turning off, after a few seconds pump up tp pressure. So this problem happens when a little water is drawn or when no water is drawn after sometime when it looses pressure. This morning I chatted to a plumber and he suggested that if it had a check valve that this might need cleaning. I can't see one described in the handbook. Does anyone know if this van has one or any other reasons for the fault?
Thanks
Rob:serious:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

You talk of pumping up to pressure, so I assume you have an inline diaphragm-type pump. The symptom you describe suggests you have an air leak on the suction side of the pump allowing water to drain back to the tank. However such a pump should self prime, and the fact that you have to open a tap to allow it to prime suggests it is a substantial air leak or maybe the valves in the pump are leaking too. They do get tired after a while. A system in good order should maintain positive pressure for a considerable time.

I would initially check any hose connections on the suction side of the pump. If there is a filter that could be letting air in too.


----------



## Rapido4rob! (May 9, 2018)

Thanks tugboat. We initially had this problem a couple of years ago then we had a habitation check in 2016 when the pump was changed and I thought it would clear the problem but it didn't. I'm not to careful about bleeeding the system on filling so I will try a full bleed /fill and see what happens then post back on the results.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hope that's successful Rob - and welcome to MHF!


----------



## Rapido4rob! (May 9, 2018)

Unfortunately I haven't been successful, my waterpump still runs on when a small quantity of water is drawn and won't stop until a tap is opened and a large amount of water drawn. I have tried the adjustment screw to stop the pump recycling (which I assume means continuously running with no effect) but this does not seem to make any difference. Anybody got any ideas for me please?
Thanks


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Assuming you can readily access the pump, I would disconnect the inlet hose. Replace it with another length of hose leading from a full bucket placed above the level of the pump. Run the pump and fill the lines to the taps and see what happens.

If it appears to be OK and the pump holds pressure on the system, it would confirm that there is an air leak on the suction side.

If nothing changes, I would suspect the pump itself. Personally I always carry a spare new pump. If I'm out in the boonies and it fails, it's a 10 minute job to change it.

It's worthwhile remembering that hoses do harden with age and temperature changes, so an apparently tight Jubilee clip could still be hiding an air leak.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I love the t when people know what w what they're talking about 🙂


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I love it even more when I remember to check the post's autocorrect before putting it up 😉


----------



## Rapido4rob! (May 9, 2018)

Thanks tugboat, thats a good idea, I'll get myself some pressure hose and give it a try. Fortunately the pump is easily accessible and I did notice that the inlet filter filled up when the water was pumped through but an air bubble appeared in it after the pump had stopped.

The inlet hose disappears into the back of the cupboard and the tank seems to be enclosed underneath the van, so I cant see a connector at that end. I hope it doesn't result in a problem there.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

You won't need any special hose for the test, you may find a piece of garden hose fits the connector on the pump. It won't be under any pressure except the head from the bucket.

Just sit the bucket on the floor rather than at table height. It needs to be well below the level of the taps, so that if the pump is faulty the water can drain back to the bucket.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

As a way to test the valves in the pump, pressurise the system from the bucket then close all the taps.

Transfer the hose from the bucket to a dry container and switch off the pump.

If the pump valves leak, water will drain back into the container.


----------



## Rapido4rob! (May 9, 2018)

Hi tugboat, 

The problem appears to be solved! While away using the van the pump began to run continuously and despite running taps and getting water spluttering with air, we couldn't get it to stop without turning the power off.
I was about to start trying your suggestion when I came across a post explaining a similar problem to mine, which was solved by recognising that the filter on the pump could be done up but not properly sealed. It needed an extra fraction of a turn to seal properly.
So I checked mine and though stiff was able to turn it a fraction more.
I tested it and it now shuts off and appears to work normally.
:smile2: This is a big relief as we are off to France in under two weeks!!
Thank you for all your help.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

You might want to consider buying and carrying a spare pump with you. I do... and last week had occasion to use it as ours failed. I have ordered another one to keep as a spare.



A spare Shurflo Trail King 7 only costs around 50 quid on Ebay. Obviously you may have a different model though...


Graham :smile2:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Rapido4rob! said:


> Hi tugboat,
> 
> The problem appears to be solved! While away using the van the pump began to run continuously and despite running taps and getting water spluttering with air, we couldn't get it to stop without turning the power off.
> I was about to start trying your suggestion when I came across a post explaining a similar problem to mine, which was solved by recognising that the filter on the pump could be done up but not properly sealed. It needed an extra fraction of a turn to seal properly.
> ...


Thanks for the feedback and I'm glad you're sorted. In my initial reply in post 2 I mentioned the filter, so I've put my smug hat on.:wink2:


----------

